# Happy 1st Birthday, Gerda!!!



## Brindle (Sep 2, 2013)

I can't believe my baby turned one today! She has been such a blessing in our lives, helped to fill the void after we had to put our GSD/Akita cross down last year.

When we got her at 16 weeks old:










And today, with her peanut butter and bacon birthday cake:










This one cracks me up!











Not sharing with surrogate mom, Sammie:


----------



## ilivenanigloo (Jul 6, 2006)

Daw! Happy Birthday, Gerda!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!!! Looks like someone got spoiled


----------



## Brindle (Sep 2, 2013)

Bear GSD said:


> Looks like someone got spoiled


I am guilty of that! One of my friends says he wants to come back as one of our dogs because of the treatment they get


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Gerda! You were certainly spoiled!


----------

